# video



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

http://video.google.com/videop...rally


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: video (JettaSTR4)*

thats a very bad copy of the AVP group B video...


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: video (mik_git)*

well I hadnt seen it before. where can you get a better copy?


----------



## tserof (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: video (JettaSTR4)*

i have one let me find it online...


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: video (mik_git)*

I got mine from ebay... there is a whole bunch, that one looks like group b 84-86, there is also one jsut devoted to the quattro see here:
http://search.ebay.com/search/...Items
or here:
http://www.rallyscope.com/cata...cf7ee


----------

